# Inspirational quotes...



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

A lot of Jocks here have great tag-lines - some amusing, many inspirational.

A few of my favo(u)rite inspirational quotes are…

_"A journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step"_
Lao Tzu​
_"A wise man plants trees under which he will never sit."_
Chinese proverb​
_"There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth; not going all the way, and not starting."_
The Buddha​
_"The Only Thing necessary for evil to flourish is for good men to do nothing."_
Edmund Burke & others​
Please add any of your own…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

■"The first man gets the oyster; the second man gets the shell." - Andrew Carnegie


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

"If you dont have time to do it right when will you have time to do it over again?" - John Wooden

My tag line comes from my grandfather and it has the same connotation as the Coach Wooden quote.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

The early bird gets the worm but it's the second mouse that gets the cheese. -No Idea


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Everyone knows that one horse can outrun another. The question is "Which one". Differences are crucial. - R.A. Heinlein

I don't remember where I first heard my tag line, but it hit me as one of the most profound things I had ever heard.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not my tag lines .

"Don't bother to give advise because a fool won't heed it and a wise man doesn't need it."... Mark Twain

"What's the difference between a duck? one of it's legs is both the same." 
Groucho Marks"


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

KnicKnack:

This is a little "Reversed"..... "Which came first. The Chicken or the Egg". My Simple & Logical Answer to that is.

*"Have you ever seen an EGG Lay a CHICKEN?" *

To Justify My Being On Here: ;-}

"Nothing Grows Faster Than A Fish From The Time He Bites, Until The Time He Gets Away."

Regards: Rick

*PS: Great Topic To Post In Here!!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Have you ever seen an Egg fertilize itself so it could be hatched into a Chicken?* LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Author Unknown:

--------------------------------------------------------









--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The greatest wasters of time are haste and indecision. Not sure where I got that ? Been saying it for over 40 yrs ;-)


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

"Perception is Reality"

"The Future is Predicted by the Present."

"I saw a saw that would saw wood if I could saw wood with the saw that I saw."

"Don't force it, use a bigger hammer"

"Luck is being prepared for Opportunity"

"Success is missed by many people as it often is often dressed in overalls and looks like work."


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

The most powerful king in the world who is sitting upon the most exalted throne is invariably seated upon his own ass. Not sure who said it - it was in a movie.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Sex at 90 is like shooting pool with a rope : George Burns


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

"... I did observe that the concept of a [block] button would appeal to the chicken-hearted, who would welcome the opportunity of a one-sided argument most of all."-poopiekat


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"Whoever said Nothing Is Impossilble obviously never tried Slamming a Revolving Door."

"A Lie gets Halfway around The World before The Truth has a Chance to Get It's Pants On."

"Love is Like a Booger. You keep Picking at it until You Get It. Then Wonder what to do With It."

"Friends are like Bras. Close to Your Heart and there For Suppourt."

"Borrow Money from a Pessimist. The don't expect to Get It Back."

"I have The Body of a God! Unfortunately It's Buddha."


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

"This time next year I'll know everything," an old friend of mine's Dad.

Lady Astor to Winston Churchill. "Winston you are drunk." 
Churchill to Lady Astor. "You're ugly, but tomorrow I'll be sober".

The best laid schemes o' mice an' men gan aft aglee". From 'To A Mouse.' by Robbie Burns, the Scottish poet.


----------

